# JC Higgins Lightweight? Please help identify this bike



## joseywales (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if this is actually a JC Higgins? If so whats the year & model?
Serial# 1118150












Thanks for any information


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 26, 2013)

The headtube lugs with the long horizontal cut outs and the tops of the seatstays  look a lot like a Puch, made in Autria.  They made a lot of the Freespirits, too.  Good bikes, probably better than the US made JC Higgins but also probably not as valuable.  Hard to say with the skinny tired ones.  They've not been discovered yet.


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2013)

Bent fork?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snirt54 (May 27, 2013)

Here are some frame pictures of my early 60's JC Higgins 10 speed. This was made by Puch in Austria. It has the same style frame lugs


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 27, 2013)

Take a pic of  that rack! Don't think it belongs on that bike. Very cool lug work on that bike though.


----------



## joseywales (May 27, 2013)

The rack is a Schwinn 9 hole I believe


----------

